# Load Range!?



## Waterchikn (Dec 19, 2000)

Just got a line on some nice Bridgestone tires. I did a search and found some of the answers, but I was wondering more. Is a Load Range C ok for my truck. 1990 F250. I have a fairly light plow and salter (Meyer 7.6 and Fisher Speedcaster). The price is right and I want to pick them up, but I am iffy about the load range. please help.... Oh yeah.. its a regular cap with 351
Thanks!!!


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

here is a load range/tire ply chart. 
my f-350 is most always overloaded in winter. it's a srw and i run 10 ply tires.
even though your getting a good deal, you might want a heavier tire.

plys/letter
2 A 14 G 
4 B 16 H 
6 C 18 J 
8 D 20 L 
10 E 22 M 
12 F 24 N 

i'll see if i can find a weight chart for you.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

here you go,

Load Index, Pounds ,Kilograms 
71 761 345 91 1356 615 
72 783 355 92 1389 630 
73 805 365 93 1433 650 
74 827 375 94 1477 670 
75 853 387 95 1521 690 
76 882 400 96 1565 710 
77 908 412 97 1609 730 
78 937 425 98 1653 750 
79 963 437 99 1709 775 
80 992 450 100 1764 800 
81 1019 462 101 1819 825 
82 1047 475 102 1874 850 
83 1074 487 103 1929 875 
84 1102 500 104 1984 900 
85 1135 515 105 2039 925 
86 1168 530 106 2094 950 
87 1201 545 107 2149 975 
88 1235 560 108 2205 1000 
89 1279 580 109 2271 1030 
90 1323 600 110 2337 1060


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

A C load range tire does sound kind of light duty for that truck. I know I would want a heavier duty tire on my truck. C load range tires are often found on trailers.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

If you're carrying that sander, you want load range E minimum. Even then you'll probably be overloaded.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Load range "E",much better tire,not that much more expensive.


----------



## Waterchikn (Dec 19, 2000)

The guy that was selling the tires said that they were a heavier load range. The thing is, they were on a ranger, so I guess a C range tire on a ranger is heavy. I told him there is no way that I could use them and someone else got a hell of a deal on 5 tires. Oh well, it seems those BFgoodrich allterrain TKO's are real popular.. maybe checking into those. LET IT SNOW!
Thanx for all the info!!!!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Your truck calls for a 235/85/16 tire. The general rule is the higher the letter, the higher the load rating, or capacity when comparing the same size tires. "E"s are what are on the truck from Ford, but there are higher range tires available. I've got "G" rated tires in the same size on my equipment trailer and this raises the weight capacity by almost 1000 lbs. according to the sidewall.

That's the best way to determine if the tire is right for your application. There's a weight capacity in lbs. and kilos stamped in the sidewalls, multiply this by 4 and your gross weight should not exceed this amount for safe operation.


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Dec 21, 2002)

Load range doesn't matter. The tire's load capacity is what matters. In other words, the tire's maximum load at maximum inflation pressure. A large tire at 50 psi (LR C) will hold as much as a smaller tire at 80 psi (LR E).


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

mr roberto, thats not correct.

load range is determined by how many ply's the tire is made with.

the higher the number of plys, the more load a tire will be able to handle.


----------

